# Парамедианная секвестрированная грыжа МПД 20 мм



## Андрей 37 (13 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Андрей, 37 лет. 31 января после мрт сделали заключение. Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения поясничного отделов позвоночника (остеохондроз). Парамедианная секвестрированная грыжа межпозвонкового диска L4-L5 вправо. Циркулярные протрузии межпозвонковых дисков L2-L3, L3-L-4. Фораминальная протрузия межпозвонкового диска L5-S1 вправо. Признаки стеноза позвоночного канала на уровне L4-L5. Межпозвонковый диск L4-L5 выстоит кзади, вправо и вверх в виде секвестра 20х15х13 мм... Нейрохирург говорит - нужна операция.. А женщина делавшая мрт, сказала - не вздумай, лечись сам, операция последнее дело... возможны последствия. Боль даёт в правую ногу при смене положения тела, хромаю при ходьбе. Перед новым годом всё началось, месяц на больничном был, стало лучше... выписали, вышел на работу, потаскал тяжести немного совсем и снова возвратилось.  Сейчас на лечении в больнице, массаж правой ноги, таблетки, уколы...прогревание... Настроен на консервативное лечение, уверен на миллион процентов, что выздоровею без операций. Всю жизнь спортом занимаюсь...и штангой занимался и лыжами, бегом, ходьбой, горный велосипед. Что можете рекомендовать в моём случае?


----------



## Фотиния (13 Фев 2014)

*Андрей 37*, для начала выложите, пожалуйста, снимки (тема в помощь https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/).



Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Настроен на консервативное лечение, уверен на миллион процентов, что выздоровею без операций


Настроены отличны! Желаю Вам крепкого здоровья


----------



## Андрей 37 (15 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте! Снимки выложил, что получилось.) Сейчас дома на выходных, самочувствие отличное. Вчера прошёл несколько км, немного прихрамывая, боль терпимая, небольшая... заметил, чем больше ходишь, тем боль в ноге уменьшается, точнее больше грыжа ноет так сказать, чем сама нога.


----------



## Николай51 (17 Фев 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Снимки выложил, что получилось.) Сейчас дома на выходных, самочувствие отличное. Вчера прошёл несколько км, немного прихрамывая, боль терпимая, небольшая... заметил, чем больше ходишь, тем боль в ноге уменьшается, точнее больше грыжа ноет так сказать, чем сама нога.


Вот ходьба полезна.) сам сейчас прохожу по 7км.за день,постепенно увеличиваю прогулки.) но главное найдите толкового специалиста который будет вас вести,ну и держите нас в курсе.)


----------



## Андрей 37 (17 Фев 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Вот ходьба полезна.) сам сейчас прохожу по 7км.за день,постепенно увеличиваю прогулки.) но главное найдите толкового специалиста который будет вас вести,ну и держите нас в курсе.)


                                                                                                                        Хорошо.) Вот толковых специалистов нет в нашей деревне.) Выписывают завтра, дают справку на лёгкий труд и направление в Республиканскую больницу в Петрозаводск, к неврологу. Но запись только на март месяц. Не думал, что так быстро выпишут...но это же Россия как говорится, справимся сами. Буду расхаживаться потихоньку... Даже если есть боль небольшая, кровь нужно гонять, ходить на свежем воздухе.


----------



## Николай51 (18 Фев 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Хорошо.) Вот толковых специалистов нет в нашей деревне.) Выписывают завтра, дают справку на лёгкий труд и направление в Республиканскую больницу в Петрозаводск, к неврологу. Но запись только на март месяц. Не думал, что так быстро выпишут...но это же Россия как говорится, справимся сами. Буду расхаживаться потихоньку... Даже если есть боль небольшая, кровь нужно гонять, ходить на свежем воздухе.


А на работу лучше пока не выходить, пока острый период не пройдёт, т.к. у вас секвестр и, судя по размерам, не маленький,берегите спину. Я вот вообще уволился с работы из-за болячки, здоровье дороже. А так целый год работал и мучился, адские боли в ноге, даже один раз сознание потерял.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (18 Фев 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Что можете рекомендовать в моём случае?


Снимки не очень хорошего качества, возможно поэтому секвестра на них я так и не нашел. Скорее гипертрофия задней продолной связки. И то и другое можно вылечить. Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту и пройдите курс УВТ. Все остальные методы консервативного лечения - сопутствующие и решающего влияния на Ваше состояние не окажут.


----------



## Андрей 37 (19 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте, Леонид Михайлович! Да возможно и нет его, может ошибка, девушка делала мрт... Хотя она отвела меня сразу к нейрохирургу, он сразу же предложил операцию, он даже снимки не особо и смотрел. Приём платный, я отказался...потом эта девушка подошла ко мне и говорит, - не делайте операцию, лечитесь сами.. Сильных болей нет, иногда в ногу стреляет чуток, если долго стою или сижу, стоит прилечь на диван и через несколько секунд всё проходит. Хожу более менее нормально, но конечно прихрамывая иногда немного. Нагрузку не даю на спину сейчас вообще... видимо на сборе ягод перегрузился, 3 года по 3 месяца (лето-осень), с утра до вечера.. В больнице 2 недели лежал, кололи диклофенак и кеторол, по 5 инъекций ( 10 дней), ибупрофен таблетки по 1 три раза в день, 3 капельницы - анальгезирующая смесь, 10 процедур электрофорез на поясницу. На носках и пятках хожу хорошо, могу на одной ноге стоять долго, как на правой, так и на левой.. Я вообще до симка мрт считал, что у меня воспаление седалищного нерва. Месяц был на больничном, с 27 декабря 2013 по 24 января 2014, лекарства мне выписывали, но я их не пил вообще... и состояние улучшилось значительно без них, к 15 - 24 января я уже ходил быстрым шагом по 5-10 км и практически перестал хромать вообще и боли прошли. Меня выписали, я вышел на работу 25 января в ночь, потаскал физически плиты дсп, несколько штук, видимо что то защемил опять в пояснице... так как к утру стало хуже и на следующий день чуть ли не тянул правую ногу временами, но быстро отошло всё... с 4 по 18 февраля лежал в больнице на лечении. В марте отправляют к неврологу в Республиканскую больницу в Петрозаводске на консультацию.. Сейчас дали справку на лёгкий труд, не более 5-7 кг поднимать, не наклоняться и не переохлаждаться, пояс на поясницу( купил белорусский с металлическими вставками ) на работе дали добро. Спасибо большое за рекомендации!


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Снимки не очень хорошего качества, возможно поэтому секвестра на них я так и не нашел. Скорее гипертрофия задней продолной связки. И то и другое можно вылечить. Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту и пройдите курс УВТ. Все остальные методы консервативного лечения - сопутствующие и решающего влияния на Ваше состояние не окажут.





Николай51 написал(а):


> А на работу лучше пока не выходить, пока острый период не пройдёт, т.к. у вас секвестр и, судя по размерам, не маленький,берегите спину. Я вот вообще уволился с работы из-за болячки, здоровье дороже. А так целый год работал и мучился, адские боли в ноге, даже один раз сознание потерял.


Попробуем, болей нет сильных. Дали добро на лёгкий труд.


----------



## Николай51 (19 Фев 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Леонид Михайлович! Да возможно и нет его, может ошибка, девушка делала мрт... Хотя она отвела меня сразу к нейрохирургу, он сразу же предложил операцию, он даже снимки не особо и смотрел. Приём платный, я отказался...потом эта девушка подошла ко мне и говорит, - не делайте операцию, лечитесь сами.. Сильных болей нет, иногда в ногу стреляет чуток, если долго стою или сижу, стоит прилечь на диван и через несколько секунд всё проходит. Хожу более менее нормально, но конечно прихрамывая иногда немного. Нагрузку не даю на спину сейчас вообще... видимо на сборе ягод перегрузился, 3 года по 3 месяца (лето-осень), с утра до вечера.. В больнице 2 недели лежал, кололи диклофенак и кеторол, по 5 инъекций ( 10 дней), ибупрофен таблетки по 1 три раза в день, 3 капельницы - анальгезирующая смесь, 10 процедур электрофорез на поясницу. На носках и пятках хожу хорошо, могу на одной ноге стоять долго, как на правой, так и на левой.. Я вообще до симка мрт считал, что у меня воспаление седалищного нерва. Месяц был на больничном, с 27 декабря 2013 по 24 января 2014, лекарства мне выписывали, но я их не пил вообще... и состояние улучшилось значительно без них, к 15 - 24 января я уже ходил быстрым шагом по 5-10 км и практически перестал хромать вообще и боли прошли. Меня выписали, я вышел на работу 25 января в ночь, потаскал физически плиты дсп, несколько штук, видимо что то защемил опять в пояснице... так как к утру стало хуже и на следующий день чуть ли не тянул правую ногу временами, но быстро отошло всё... с 4 по 18 февраля лежал в больнице на лечении. В марте отправляют к неврологу в Республиканскую больницу в Петрозаводске на консультацию.. Сейчас дали справку на лёгкий труд, не более 5-7 кг поднимать, не наклоняться и не переохлаждаться, пояс на поясницу( купил белорусский с металлическими вставками ) на работе дали добро. Спасибо большое за рекомендации!





А где вы работаете?


----------



## Андрей 37 (19 Фев 2014)

Завод по производству дсп ( древесно стружечная плита ). Оператор автоматической линии шлифования. У компьютера сижу, слежу за процессом, сортирую плиту, на кнопки нажимаю вообщем. Но и физически иногда приходится поработать, плиту перекинуть иногда, поработать физически, -  когда ремонт на заводе... ну и так по мелочи бывает.


----------



## Николай51 (19 Фев 2014)

Старайтесь меньше сидеть и старайтесь тяжёлого не поднимать, если что-то поднимаете, даже, если это авторучка с пола, не наклоняйтесь, а приседайте и держите спину прямо. все наклоны исключите. А вообще, лучше найдите грамотного специалиста, который будет вас лечить.


----------



## Андрей 37 (20 Фев 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Старайтесь меньше сидеть и старайтесь тяжёлого не поднимать, если что-то поднимаете, даже, если это авторучка с пола, не наклоняйтесь, а приседайте и держите спину прямо. все наклоны исключите. А вообще, лучше найдите грамотного специалиста, который будет вас лечить.


Да, это всё понятно!)


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (20 Фев 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> марте отправляют к неврологу в Республиканскую больницу в Петрозаводске на консультацию..


Вряд ли это окажет решающее действие на Ваше состояние. Ищите грамотного мануального терапевта, иначе погрязнете в этих кругах бесполезного неврологического лечения.


----------



## Андрей 37 (20 Фев 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Вряд ли это окажет решающее действи на Ваше состояние. Ищите грамотного мануального терапевта, иначе погрязнете в этих кругах бесполезного неврологического лечения.


А при грыже можно делать массаж спины, если боль есть в грыже?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (21 Фев 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> А при грыже можно делать массаж спины, если боль есть в грыже?


Сама грыжа практически не болит. Но она вызывает отек (чаще), который сдавливет сосуды и нервы, или сама на них же давит (реже). Массаж - сопутсвующее мероприятие. Мануалный терапевт как правило сам определяет что  надо делать помимо мануальной терапии.


----------



## Андрей 37 (26 Фев 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Старайтесь меньше сидеть и старайтесь тяжёлого не поднимать, если что-то поднимаете, даже, если это авторучка с пола, не наклоняйтесь, а приседайте и держите спину прямо. все наклоны исключите. А вообще, лучше найдите грамотного специалиста, который будет вас лечить.


С работы вчера попросили, или по состоянию здоровья пиши или по собственному..пришлось по собственному написать на увольнение. Сначала вроде как дали добро, через неделю вызвали и всё..Надо было типа справку на лёгкий труд не приносить, работал бы... гробился бы дальше, как говорится. А у вас что за грыжа была или есть и как долго лечитесь?


----------



## La murr (26 Фев 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Надо было типа справку на лёгкий труд не приносить, работал бы... гробился бы дальше, как говорится.


Я намеренно отказалась от справки - знала, что работу потеряю. Сама себе дозирую нагрузку.


----------



## Николай51 (26 Фев 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> С работы вчера попросили, или по состоянию здоровья пиши или по собственному..пришлось по собственному написать на увольнение. Сначала вроде как дали добро, через неделю вызвали и всё..Надо было типа справку на лёгкий труд не приносить, работал бы... гробился бы дальше, как говорится. А у вас что за грыжа была или есть и как долго лечитесь?


Больные мы никому не нужны это факт. У меня две грыжи в поясницном отделе одна 9мм.другая 6мм. 2 года уже живу с ними. Сейчас попал к женщине-физиотерапевту,массажи,гимнастика,противовоспалительные. Состояние улучшилось. сейчас больше плечо и рука беспокоят.


----------



## Андрей 37 (27 Фев 2014)

> Я намеренно отказалась от справки - знала, что работу потеряю. Сама себе дозирую нагрузку.


                                              Это понятно.. Но работать где то нужно, кушать чтобы.)


Николай51 написал(а):


> Больные мы никому не нужны это факт. У меня две грыжи в поясницном отделе одна 9мм.другая 6мм. 2 года уже живу с ними. Сейчас попал к женщине-физиотерапевту,массажи,гимнастика,противовоспалительные. Состояние улучшилось. сейчас больше плечо и рука беспокоят.


У вас в таком молодом возрасте.. Грыжи уменьшились в размерах за 2 года? А плечо и рука отчего беспокоят?

Сейчас вообще не принимаю никаких лекарств, таблеток и лучше себя чувствую.. днём хожу и не хромаю, редко немного если. С утра только немного ноет, в ногу даёт...вечером немного бывает, но незначительно. Пройти могу хоть 10 км.


----------



## Николай51 (27 Фев 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Это понятно.. Но работать где то нужно, кушать чтобы.)
> 
> У вас в таком молодом возрасте.. Грыжи уменьшились в размерах за 2 года? А плечо и рука отчего беспокоят?
> 
> Сейчас вообще не принимаю никаких лекарств, таблеток и лучше себя чувствую.. днём хожу и не хромаю, редко немного если. С утра только немного ноет, в ногу даёт...вечером немного бывает, но незначительно. Пройти могу хоть 10 км.


одна грыжа уменьшилась до 6мм. а другая помоему даже больше стала 9мм. хоть и была изначально 9мм.мне так показалось визуально. А плечо уже проходит,с брусьями переборщил. 
 Даже если боль уходит всё равно берегите себя,вы молодец)

Вот когда в кино смогу сидеть без боли, тогда и будет видно, сейчас ещё мне рано говорить о полном излечении)


----------



## Андрей 37 (28 Фев 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> одна грыжа уменьшилась до 6мм. а другая помоему даже больше стала 9мм. хоть и была изначально 9мм.мне так показалось визуально. А плечо уже проходит,с брусьями переборщил.
> Даже если боль уходит всё равно берегите себя,вы молодец)


                       Интересно, а на турнике можно при грыже подтягиваться? Очень люблю это дело. Бодибилдингом долго занимался раньше, сейчас нет конечно. И приседания со своим весом можно делать? Тоже люблю раз 50 присесть за раз, но сейчас аккуратно. Сегодня чуть более 10 км прошёл пешком, дома потом немного нога и поясница побаливала..незначительно.


----------



## Николай51 (1 Мар 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Интересно, а на турнике можно при грыже подтягиваться? Очень люблю это дело. Бодибилдингом долго занимался раньше, сейчас нет конечно. И приседания со своим весом можно делать? Тоже люблю раз 50 присесть за раз, но сейчас аккуратно. Сегодня чуть более 10 км прошёл пешком, дома потом немного нога и поясница побаливала..незначительно.


Когда подтягиваешься на турнике выгибается поясница,мне больно подтягиваться поэтому я не делаю это упражнение. Делаю брусья,жим лёжа,французский жим лёжа,ПШНБ на лавке скота (штангу подаёт партнёр),тренажёры различные,в принципе можно себя в форме держать.)

Отжимания тоже не плохо.)


----------



## Андрей 37 (13 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> одна грыжа уменьшилась до 6мм. а другая помоему даже больше стала 9мм. хоть и была изначально 9мм.мне так показалось визуально. А плечо уже проходит,с брусьями переборщил.
> Даже если боль уходит всё равно берегите себя,вы молодец)
> 
> Вот когда в кино смогу сидеть без боли, тогда и будет видно, сейчас ещё мне рано говорить о полном излечении)


Добрый день! Как самочувствие?) А что сидеть долго не можете по времени, сколько максимум?) Я здесь на форуме мэйл ру снимки свои скинул нейрохирургу, они* как всегда могут обрадовать - *





Фото 2




Фото 3




Ответ дан 2 часа назад
Андрей Анатольевич Чехонацкий
Уважаемый Андрей! Спасибо за снимки. Понимаю, что Вы уверены на миллион процентов, что выздоровеете, только в случае, какой у Вас, при такой ГРОМАДНОЙ грыже - определитесь, что Вы подразумеваете под словом - выздороветь? Что стихнет болевой синдром? - да может и стихнуть. Этот ГРОМАДНЫЙ секвестр, к сожалению не рассосётся. И к сожалению. скорее всего не будет давать Вам жить полноценной жизнью, и качество жизни будет не полноценным. Но, как говорил и раньше - Вам решать, что Вам делать - симптоматически лечится или убрать его операционно. Качество жизни пациент выбирает сам. Также повторюсь - при современном развитии нейрохирургии, правда в спец. нейрохирургических стационарах (кстати коммерческие платные не всегда лучше окажут помощь), и в опытных руках - восстановление полное и быстрое. Кстати, если недалеко от Саратова - будем рады оказать помощь. Зайдите на сайты кафедры нейрохирургии - neiro-sgmu.ru и neuros.sgmu.ru - спишемся - решим все вопросы. Удачи.


----------



## Николай51 (13 Мар 2014)

Здравствуйте! я не замерял по времени,просто уже образ жизни такой что по привычке долго не сижу. Стал ездить на машине,во время стоянки откидываю спинку. Ещё недели две назад с утра на унитазе было больно сидеть,сейчас уже намного лучше,лёгкий дискомфорт. Вообще с утра боль присутствует в основном в ступне,но она проходит в течении часа если двигаюсь,боль стала какой-то другой,пропало ощущение отёка всей ноги. На днях лежал и ощущал лёгкость в ноге как будто она новая,меня это даже удивило.) после того как выхожу из машины боль не такая интенсивная,можно даже поболтать часик два с соседями на улице.) Вобщем дело двигается.)


----------



## Андрей 37 (13 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Когда подтягиваешься на турнике выгибается поясница,мне больно подтягиваться поэтому я не делаю это упражнение. Делаю брусья,жим лёжа,французский жим лёжа,ПШНБ на лавке скота (штангу подаёт партнёр),тренажёры различные,в принципе можно себя в форме держать.)


Я здесь в конце февраля с питера ехал на поезде, 7 часов сидел и нормально всё.. правда потом похрамывал чуток. Вообще нельзя конечно сидеть долго, посидел, встал и походил... Мне рекомедуют с утра вставать сначала не на ноги, а на колени и ходить так на корачках минут 5, так несколько раз в течении дня. А также нужно 3 раза в день вставать к стенке спиной, прислониться полностью и выпрямиться, стоять так в течении 5 минут. Карелия всегда славилась людьми знахарями, есть такие люди, которые лечат и словами и делами.. Всё таки я живу в месте, где тысячи лет назад находилась Гиперборея, север России, отсюда говорят пошли все знания. Ещё мне сказали, что грыжа не любит мыться, то есть нельзя мыться часто, - 1 раз в 7-10 день. Нельзя париться, если вспотели, то сразу же переодеться в сухую одежду. Вот плавать в тёплой воде очень полезно. Массаж при грыжах и всяческие вытяжки противопоказаны. Висеть на турнике нельзя. Недавно пришла книга, выписал, - остехондроз для профессионального пациента, Данилова Игоря Михайловича, - профессор, академик, автор метода вертеброревитологии. Интересная, познавательная. Кстати он также пишет, что мануальная терапия и вытяжения приводят к усугублению ситуации при грыжах мпд, при секвестрах это особенно опасно. Здесь же приводятся снимки мрт людей до походов к мануальным терапевтам и лечения вытяжениями и после них, через 1-2 месяца, грыжи увеличиваются в размерах или появляются новые. Берёт он на лечение не всех людей, а примерно 35 человек из 100, чей позвоночник ещё можно спасти, в основном людей, которые не делали ещё операций на позвоночнике, хотя есть и те, которым по 3-4 раза вырезали грыжу в одном и том же месте. Хирург как говорится не лечит, а убирает следствие... поэтому часты рецедивы, в основно через 1-2 года. Операция - это крайний случай. Самая лучшая операция - это та, которую удалось избежать! Также есть хорошая книга Марка Яковлевича Жолондза - специалист высшей квалификации, имеет 2 высших образования. 40 лет серьёзно занимается медицинскими исследованиями. Книга называется - победить остеохондроз, устранение блокад межпозвонковых дисков. Марк Яковлевич пишет, что электрофорез, электроды, лечение током недопустимо и приводит к ухудшению больных остеохондрозов, - нет такой болезни, - западные врачи её не признают давно и сам автор также. Так что же делать больным блокадами дисков позвоночника ( ещё недавно они назывались остеохондрозами, а ещё раньше радикулитами, а на западе это боли в спине, шее? Обращаться к иглотерапевту, устранять блокаду диска ( дисков ). Электромануальный терапевт сделает это без всякой  боли. Врачи должны быть высокой квалификации. Лечить обязательно надо, но не хирургическим вмешательством и не методами радикулитной эры неврологии. Рекомендую приобрести книги данных авторов. Из книги - А вот, что говорит главный врач Всероссийского центра мануальной медицины в Москве доктор медицинских наук А Ситель о случаях межпозвонковых грыж поясничного отдела с тяжёлым болевым синдромом: - Раньше этим больным делалась операция, которая в 75% случаев давала осложнения. Пациент, как правило 4-6 месяцев проводил на больничной койке и выходил из больницы со 2 ой группой инвалидности ( Аиф, N6, 1992 год ). В другом выступлении А Сителя говорится: прежде всего мы вылечиваем так называемую межпозвоночную грыжу. В 90-95 случаях из 100 достигаются положительные результаты. На западе такого больного сразу же хватают и оперируют - скусывают отросток позвонка. А спустя год вышележащий диск позвонка, принявший на себя нагрузку, приходит в негодность, и нужно уже и его оперировать. Я видел больного, которому было сделано 10 восходящих операций. И человек стал инвалидом. И таким людям уже и мы помочь не в состоянии. А после наших лечебных курсов люди с межпозвонковой грыжей через год-два могут брёвна таскать. Из более 10 тысяч больных 87% возвращаются к нормальной жизни. А Ситель предупреждает, что мануальная медицина, представителем которой он является, безопасна только в квалифицированных руках: Так, например, в Киеве прямо во время манипуляции умер академик Глушков - родоначальник советской вычислительной техники. Мануальный терапевт неудачно повернул ему голову... Продолжение следует...



Николай51 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! я не замерял по времени,просто уже образ жизни такой что по привычке долго не сижу. Стал ездить на машине,во время стоянки откидываю спинку. Ещё недели две назад с утра на унитазе было больно сидеть,сейчас уже намного лучше,лёгкий дискомфорт. Вообще с утра боль присутствует в основном в ступне,но она проходит в течении часа если двигаюсь,боль стала какой-то другой,пропало ощущение отёка всей ноги. На днях лежал и ощущал лёгкость в ноге как будто она новая,меня это даже удивило.) после того как выхожу из машины боль не такая интенсивная,можно даже поболтать часик два с соседями на улице.) Вобщем дело двигается.)


Дай Бог, как говорится! Долго вы с грыжами уже боретесь) Меня вот волнует смогу ли я водить горный велосипед летом) Авто не вожу пока что, нет прав, люблю больше сам двигаться.. ходить, бегать, гонять на велике по лесам)


----------



## Николай51 (14 Мар 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Я здесь в конце февраля с питера ехал на поезде, 7 часов сидел и нормально всё.. правда потом похрамывал чуток. Вообще нельзя конечно сидеть долго, посидел, встал и походил... Мне рекомедуют с утра вставать сначала не на ноги, а на колени и ходить так на корачках минут 5, так несколько раз в течении дня. А также нужно 3 раза в день вставать к стенке спиной, прислониться полностью и выпрямиться, стоять так в течении 5 минут...
> 
> Дай Бог, как говорится! Долго вы с грыжами уже боретесь) Меня вот волнует смогу ли я водить горный велосипед летом) Авто не вожу пока что, нет прав, люблю больше сам двигаться.. ходить, бегать, гонять на велике по лесам)



Кстати я родился в Петрозаводске и учился там в ВУЗе.) а живу недалеко от вас в Мурманске.) Со многим согласен,но вот по поводу массажа не соглашусь,сейчас именно массаж поставил меня на ноги,точнее массаж,гимнастика.) Правда был и печальный опыт массажа от которого всё обострилось. а велосипед я пока не пробовал)


----------



## Андрей 37 (14 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Кстати я родился в Петрозаводске и учился там в ВУЗе.) а живу недалеко от вас в Мурманске.) Со многим согласен,но вот по поводу массажа не соглашусь,сейчас именно массаж поставил меня на ноги,точнее массаж,гимнастика.) Правда был и печальный опыт массажа от которого всё обострилось. а велосипед я пока не пробовал)


Я в Медвежьегорском районе живу.) В Апатитах есть друзья.) Массаж массажу рознь, в моём случае противопоказан пока что. Лекарства, витамины пьёте?) Какие?)


----------



## Николай51 (14 Мар 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Я в Медвежьегорском районе живу.) В Апатитах есть друзья.) Массаж массажу рознь, в моём случае противопоказан пока что. Лекарства, витамины пьёте?) Какие?)



 А я когда учился в Птз встречался с девушкой из Медвежегорска,любовь у нас была.) Пью артру уже 3 месяца,хотя говорят от неё толка ноль но всё равно решил попробовать. Ещё мелоксикам принимаю,думаю потихоньку от него отказаться.)
 Но вот прошлой осенью попал на массаж к одной кудеснице без медобразования так всё наоборот обострилось несмотря на то что моей знакомой она помогла а у той была грыжа со смещением,но опять-же она к ней обратилась почти сразу после травмы,возможно там грыжа была ещё в жидком состоянии и поэтому ей так быстро помогло. Эта волшебница локтями массаж делала,типа боль слышала,вобщем я изначально был скептически настроен возможно поэтому и был обратный эффект.


----------



## Андрей 37 (14 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> А я когда учился в Птз встречался с девушкой из Медвежегорска,любовь у нас была.) Пью артру уже 3 месяца,хотя говорят от неё толка ноль но всё равно решил попробовать. Ещё мелоксикам принимаю,думаю потихоньку от него отказаться.)
> Но вот прошлой осенью попал на массаж к одной кудеснице без медобразования так всё наоборот обострилось несмотря на то что моей знакомой она помогла а у той была грыжа со смещением,но опять-же она к ней обратилась почти сразу после травмы,возможно там грыжа была ещё в жидком состоянии и поэтому ей так быстро помогло. Эта волшебница локтями массаж делала,типа боль слышала,вобщем я изначально был скептически настроен возможно поэтому и был обратный эффект.


Наверно не тем массажем занимались, поэтому всё и обострилось!)) Хотя при секвестрированной грыже такой массаж должен помочь на 100%!))


Николай51 написал(а):


> А я когда учился в Птз встречался с девушкой из Медвежегорска,любовь у нас была.) Пью артру уже 3 месяца,хотя говорят от неё толка ноль но всё равно решил попробовать. Ещё мелоксикам принимаю,думаю потихоньку от него отказаться.)
> Но вот прошлой осенью попал на массаж к одной кудеснице без медобразования так всё наоборот обострилось несмотря на то что моей знакомой она помогла а у той была грыжа со смещением,но опять-же она к ней обратилась почти сразу после травмы,возможно там грыжа была ещё в жидком состоянии и поэтому ей так быстро помогло. Эта волшебница локтями массаж делала,типа боль слышала,вобщем я изначально был скептически настроен возможно поэтому и был обратный эффект.


Сегодня нейрохирург мне совершенно противоположное написал... Сначала я ему:Добрый день. Всё понятно, будем думать. Я из Карелии. Пока что консервативно хочу полечиться, а летом сделать повторное мрт, спустя 6 месяцев после этих результатов, Дай Бог всё хорошо будет. Но всё же врачи говорят, что секвестр рассасывается со временем , проверим. На сайт зайду. Просто частенько читаю, что после операции бывают рецедивы, грыжа появляется в том же самом месте, или чуть ниже или выше... Правда всё это зависит от организма и от образа жизни. Книгу читал Игоря Михайловича Данилова, профессора, академика, автора метода вертеброревитологии. К нему часто с рецедивами грыж поступают люди и снимки мрт здесь же в книге приводятся. Но берёт он не всех пишет, примерно 35 человек из 100, чей позвоночник ещё можно спасти так сказать. Предпочитает лечить тех, кто не оперировался ещё. Как относитесь к его методу лечения? Да и дополнение к моему заключению ещё: Структура дурального мешка не изменена. Дистальные отделы спинного мозга и конский хвост не смещены, не деформированы, участки патологического изменённого сигнала в веществе мозга не определяются. Ликвординамика не нарушена. Ширина дурального мешка на уровне L4 - 11, 1 мм ( N=15мм ). Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены. Спасибо за ответ и предложение помощи. Вообщем вы рекомендуете оперативное вмешательство?... Андрей Анатольевич Чехонацкий
Уважаемый Андрей! Я не то, что рекомендую оперативное лечение, я просто, при таких секвестрах, не совсем понимаю страхи людей, которые считают, что те люди, которые говорят о плохих результатах правы, а врачи, которые говорят о том, что всё будет хорошо – обманывают. Но, опять повторюсь - решать Вам. Грыжа диска не то заболевание, которое требует обязательного оперативного лечения, даже при таких размерах как у Вас. Хотите лечиться – лечитесь. Только понимайте, что Вы лечите симптомы. Секвестр за 6 месяцев не рассосётся, в лучшем случае через год. Что касается Ваших слов о появлении грыжи на этом же месте или выше – информация к счастью не истинная. Сейчас врачи лучевой диагностики налево и направо пишут о том, что имеются грыжи диска 3-4-5 мм. Но это не грыжи, а протрузии – показатель обычного банального дегенеративного изменения позвоночника, они есть у каждого. К сожалению и Данилов не честен в своих словах. От чего он собирается спасти?? От остеохондроза – дегенеративный процесс никто не остановит, от грыж диска – неправда, если грыжа течёт бессимптомно, она сама по себе рассосётся, если болевая, со сдавлением корешка – то «не спасёт». Есть чёткие стандартные методы лечения при острых болях. Всё остальное – от лукавого. Прочитайте внимательно – скорее всего, он рекомендует банальную кинезотерапию, слегка завуалированную. А это всё известно и раньше. Ничего нового за последнее время (за 20 лет) в лечение дегенеративных процессов не представлено. Всё то, что сейчас предлагается как новое, известно было и раньше, и просто сейчас подаётся под разным соусом, по разному или перемешано. «Всё новое, давно забытое старое». Я не скептик, просто я слишком много знаю.


----------



## Николай51 (14 Мар 2014)

Мне тоже моя врач говорит что не в коем случае не оперируйся. Согласен,операция крайняя мера когда нестерпимая и некупируемая боль и отказ тазовых органов огда операция необходима. Слышал много случаев когда после операции позвоночник начинает сыпаться и не только там где оперировали но и в других отделах. Это наверно элементарная физика,ничего лишнего в организме нет. При операции могут удалить часть сустава а это уже нарушение геометрии кузова так сказать.)

Я одинаково понимаю и тех людей кто оперируется и тех кто лечится консервативно,у каждого из нас одна цель избавиться от боли и полноценно жить.)


----------



## Андрей 37 (14 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Мне тоже моя врач говорит что не в коем случае не оперируйся. Согласен,операция крайняя мера когда нестерпимая и некупируемая боль и отказ тазовых органов огда операция необходима. Слышал много случаев когда после операции позвоночник начинает сыпаться и не только там где оперировали но и в других отделах. Это наверно элементарная физика,ничего лишнего в организме нет. При операции могут удалить часть сустава а это уже нарушение геометрии кузова так сказать.)


Примеров много: Евгений Плющенко - 13 операций... по всему телу и разрушенный позвоночник. Обычно говорят, что после операции по удалению грыжи мпд, через 1 - 2 года риск появления новой грыжи довольно высок. Просто нужно понять, что нейрохирург не лечит, он просто следствие устраняет, а причина остаётся!


----------



## Николай51 (14 Мар 2014)

Хотелось бы надеяться что всё строго индивидуально и нейрохирурги тоже не зря свой хлеб едят. У моего знакомого дед перировался ещё в начале 90-х,всё в порядке,прожил долго,бегал,прыгал,умер от старости. Просто риск всё равно существует с этим согласен.)

Просто мурманские нейрохирурги смотрят на размер грыжи,если размер больше 6мм. то рекомендуют операцию и неважно что у тебя там болит,мне это если честно непонятно. Но в то же время много положительных отзывов о наших нейрохирургах,говорят что даже с других городов к ним оперироваться приезжают.


----------



## Андрей 37 (14 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Просто мурманские нейрохирурги смотрят на размер грыжи,если размер больше 6мм. то рекомендуют операцию и неважно что у тебя там болит,мне это если честно непонятно. Но в то же время много положительных отзывов о наших нейрохирургах,говорят что даже с других городов к ним оперироваться приезжают.


Это чтобы нейрохирургам квалификацию не терять, им нужно кого нибудь резать, тренировки-тренировки. Бывает что они и протрузии режут 5 мм, всякие случаи бывают, работа такая у них.


----------



## Николай51 (15 Мар 2014)

Кстати эту версию я тоже слышал,неужели это так?


----------



## Андрей 37 (16 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Кстати эту версию я тоже слышал,неужели это так?


Нет дыма без огня, как говорится! Читал об этом в инете.


----------



## Андрей 37 (16 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Кстати эту версию я тоже слышал,неужели это так?                 С форума: Всё что до 5 мм - это протрузии, они есть у 70-80% населения, по словам нейрохирургов...К чему приводят операции - Виктория
> 
> 
> В мае прошлого года сделала операцию удаление грыжи диска ,L5-S1(4.7мм),но уже через 2 месяца мрт показала грыжа дискаL5-S1(5.9мм) плюс увеличилась протрузия с 3.2 до3.6(L4-L5),конечно все болит,но я хочу родить ребенка,подскажите,смогу ли я выносить?
> ...


Мендгали Бикбаев


сделали операцию по удалению межпозвонковых грыж l4-l5,l5-s1,прошло 2 месяца не могу путем ходить,мучают тзовые расстройства,что делать подскажите?


----------



## Николай51 (16 Мар 2014)

жёстко и печально. неужели нейрохирурги обычные шарлотаны?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2014)

Просто несколько опоздали с операцией.
Операция не решает всех проблем, и эти два месяца Вы должны были провести с интенсивным лечением (считай с капельницей в вене, таблеткой  во рту, уколом в попе, электростимулятором ниже пояса, руками массажиста на спине и все это в зале ЛФК!)
Теперь, не опоздайте с реабилитацией!


----------



## Николай51 (16 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Просто несколько опоздали с операцией.
> Операция не решает всех проблем, и эти два месяца вы должны били провести с интенсивным лечением (считай с капельницей в вене, таблеткой  во рту, уколом в попе, электростимулятором ниже пояса, руками массажиста на спине и все это в зале ЛФК!)
> Теперь, не опоздайте с реабилитацией!


 А как понять что нужна операция чтобы не было таких тяжёлых последствий?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2014)

Если все сразу, то никак.
А вот если слабость в ноге, ногах, если онемение промежности (сижу как на подушке), если нарушения тазовые, то операция в тот же день.
Слабость конечно относительное показание к немедленной операции, но риск, % так 40 что можно опоздать и не восстановится.

Все конечно при соответствующей картине МРт


----------



## Николай51 (16 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если все сразу, то никак.
> А вот если слабость в ноге, ногах, если онемение промежности (сижу как на подушке), если нарушения тазовые, то операция в тот же день.
> Слабость конечно относительное показание к немедленной операции, но риск, % так 40 что можно опоздать и не восстановится.
> 
> Все конечно при соответствующей картине МРт



Вы меня успокоили.) Боли у меня конечно есть в основном если долго стою или сижу,а вчера после горячего душа был дискомфорт в ноге но к утру почти отпустило. Да и интенсивность боли уже не такая сильная,сердце не вылетает из груди и не тошнит от боли. Стопна правая перестала неметь. вообще много позитивного,но хотелось бы побыстрей от этого заболевания избавиться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2014)

Год борьбы.
Как правило!


----------



## Николай51 (16 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Год борьбы.
> Как правило!


Учитывая что полтора года вообще не лечился,приползал с работы и падал,ужас.
 Бывают такие дни когда вообще ничего не болит,сразу забиваю на гимнастику,могу ещё что нибудь тяжёлое схватить,а потом опять начинается веселье на несколько дней.)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2014)

Не спешите.
Тут Блокады хороши.


----------



## Николай51 (16 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не спешите.
> Тут Блокады хороши.


Подумываю об этом т.к. есть таблетки постоянно очень вредно. Но вот боюсь этого укола в позвоночник. Помню брали пункцию из печени большой иглой с тех пор вообще иголок боюсь.)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2014)

А Вы с закрытыми глазами!
Будет Вам, детям колем (не то, что взрослым)


----------



## Николай51 (16 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вы с закрытыми глазами!
> Будет Вам, детям колем (не то, что взрослым)


А куда именно делается этот укол? В повреждённый диск?


----------



## Андрей 37 (16 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Вы меня успокоили.) Боли у меня конечно есть в основном если долго стою или сижу,а вчера после горячего душа был дискомфорт в ноге но к утру почти отпустило. Да и интенсивность боли уже не такая сильная,сердце не вылетает из груди и не тошнит от боли. Стопна правая перестала неметь. вообще много позитивного,но хотелось бы побыстрей от этого заболевания избавиться.


Горячий душ противопоказан при грыжах, париться нельзя. И мыться желательно не чаще раза в 10 день, натираться мочалкой. Отёк увеличивается при мытье, да ещё и в горячей воде. Бассейн -  то вода прохладная должна быть - 20 - 30 градусов, не больше. Вот полтора года нужно было отлёживаться как раз, дома, в сухом, безветренном месте, без нагрузок всяких... только ходьба по самочувствию и всё. Я так и делаю, но немного приседаю со своим весом, полуприседания точнее, с бандажом на пояснице. Ещё садишься на плотный диван, и ладонями поднимаешь тело своё вверх, амплитуда небольшая, колени согнуты,  трицепсы, грудь, пресс укрепляются. 1 подход - 20 отжиманий. Делаешь по самочувствию, нагрузки нет на спину вообще. На обычном стуле можно так отжиматься кстати.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Горячий душ противопоказан при грыжах, париться нельзя. И мыться желательно не чаще раза в 10 день, натираться мочалкой. Отёк увеличивается при мытье, да ещё и в горячей воде. Бассейн -  то вода прохладная должна быть - 20 - 30 градусов, не больше. Вот полтора года нужно было отлёживаться как раз, дома, в сухом, безветренном месте, без нагрузок всяких... только ходьба по самочувствию и всё. Я так и делаю, но немного приседаю со своим весом, полуприседания точнее, с бандажом на пояснице. Ещё садишься на плотный диван, и ладонями поднимаешь тело своё вверх, амплитуда небольшая, колени согнуты,  трицепсы, грудь, пресс укрепляются. 1 подход - 20 отжиманий. Делаешь по самочувствию, нагрузки нет на спину вообще. На обычном стуле можно так отжиматься кстати.


Простите, не хотел вмешиваться в Ваш процесс реабилитации, но мыться надо.
И не надо путать тепло в остром периоде и в периоде хронического болевого синдрома, пусть даже как в вашем случае, ремитирующей боли.

Надеюсь читающие понимают, что все перечисленное Вами, это лишь Ваше мнение о ситуации!


----------



## Николай51 (16 Мар 2014)

Ну да,мыться раз в 10 дней это сильно.))) Заметил что при кашле у меня больше не отдаёт в ногу,кашель постоянный спутник т.к. курильщик,не плохой индикатор.) Правда выпрямленную ногу не могу до сих пор высоко поднять в положении лёжа.(


----------



## егор 1 (16 Мар 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Горячий душ противопоказан при грыжах, париться нельзя. И мыться желательно не чаще раза в 10 день, натираться мочалкой. Отёк увеличивается при мытье, да ещё и в горячей воде. Бассейн -  то вода прохладная должна быть - 20 - 30 градусов, не больше. Вот полтора года нужно было отлёживаться как раз, дома, в сухом, безветренном месте, без нагрузок всяких... только ходьба по самочувствию и всё. Я так и делаю, но немного приседаю со своим весом, полуприседания точнее, с бандажом на пояснице. Ещё садишься на плотный диван, и ладонями поднимаешь тело своё вверх, амплитуда небольшая, колени согнуты,  трицепсы, грудь, пресс укрепляются. 1 подход - 20 отжиманий. Делаешь по самочувствию, нагрузки нет на спину вообще. На обычном стуле можно так отжиматься кстати.



 Сильно. Ничего не скажешь. Интересно, кто Вам все это "насоветовал"?


----------



## Андрей 37 (16 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Ну да,мыться раз в 10 дней это сильно.))) Заметил что при кашле у меня больше не отдаёт в ногу,кашель постоянный спутник т.к. курильщик,не плохой индикатор.) Правда выпрямленную ногу не могу до сих пор высоко поднять в положении лёжа.(


Вот ещё пример:
Я оперировалась в марте 2011г.,на второй день встала, через 2 недели выписали.Через 1,5 месяца - на работу, через 6 месяцев - повторная операция, но уже в Хабаровске. Сейчас - снова грыжа, в том же месте. Рекомендации наших н.х вызвали недоумение в Хабаровске - мне сказали, что нельзя с парашютом прыгать и картошку копать, корсет стараться одевать реже. В Хабаровске сказали,чтобы корсет 2 месяца не снимала, не наклоняться, стараться не сидеть.Недавно прочитала, что дыра в диске, через которую вываливается грыжа, рубцуется около 6 месяцев, поэтому будьте очень осторожны, берегите себя, период реабилитации очень непростой.Выздоравливайте! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




анонимная(05323) 25 апр. 2013 18:33



егор 1 написал(а):


> Сильно. Ничего не скажешь. Интересно, кто Вам все это "насоветовал"?


Человек, который лечит всю жизнь людей, кстати с России даже приезжают люди. Женщины с грыжами потом рожают, безо всяких операций. Есть люди такие, которые могут лечить.. ну понимаете, есть дар у некоторых людей.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Простите, не хотел вмешиваться в Ваш процесс реабилитации, но мыться надо.
> И не надо путать тепло в остром периоде и в периоде хронического болевого синдрома, пусть даже как в вашем случае, ремитирующей боли.
> 
> Надеюсь читающие понимают, что все перечисленное Вами, это лишь Ваше мнение о ситуации!


Да, каждый должен проверять на себе и следить за самочувствием. У меня болей нет особо, хожу нормально, колики, жжение в ногах небольшие бывают, область голеней, лодыжки, ступни.. просто неприятные ощущения. Заметил, что после мытья увеличиваются... с 25 декабря только почувствовал грыжу ( 20 мм, секвестрированная ), дала знать о себе в ногу, а 31 января на мрт обнаружили... 3й месяц борьбы.



Николай51 написал(а):


> Ну да,мыться раз в 10 дней это сильно.))) Заметил что при кашле у меня больше не отдаёт в ногу,кашель постоянный спутник т.к. курильщик,не плохой индикатор.) Правда выпрямленную ногу не могу до сих пор высоко поднять в положении лёжа.(


Я лекарства вообще уже месяц не пью, с 18 февраля, так хотя бы ощущаешь свой организм, всё терпимо. Я не пью и не курю вообще. Кстати грыжа водку не любит, - об этом тоже сказали.) Курение также во вред, сужает сосуды.


----------



## егор 1 (17 Мар 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Человек, который лечит всю жизнь людей, кстати с России даже приезжают люди. Женщины с грыжами потом рожают, безо всяких операций. Есть люди такие, которые могут лечить.. ну понимаете, есть дар у некоторых людей.



Да, понимаю. У нас тоже люди вылечиваются с грыжами. Парятся, моются, ходят, глядишь через год-полтора и не вспоминают про свою болезнь. А врач который лечит называется время.


----------



## Николай51 (17 Мар 2014)

Я думаю каждому своё лечение тут нет какой-то определённой формулы. Будем бороться с этим недугом и делиться опытом и результатами.


----------



## Андрей 37 (17 Мар 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Да, понимаю. У нас тоже люди вылечиваются с грыжами. Парятся, моются, ходят, глядишь через год-полтора и не вспоминают про свою болезнь. А врач который лечит называется время.


пусть парятся, их здоровье. А время выздоровления можно сократить. Каждому своё. Я знаю, что говорю, не от балды.


----------



## егор 1 (17 Мар 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> пусть парятся, их здоровье. А время выздоровления можно сократить. Каждому своё. Я знаю, что говорю, не от балды.



Да, здесь от многих факторов зависит. Некоторые живут и не знают, что у них грыжи есть, и не беспокоит ничего, а у других протрузия пару мм и с кровати не встать.


----------



## Николай51 (17 Мар 2014)

Ребят грыжа это одно из проявлений болезни которая вызывает боль вот в чём дело. Даже нейрохирурги признают что если вырежут грыжу не факт что боль уйдёт полностью.


----------



## егор 1 (17 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Ребят грыжа это одно из проявлений болезни которая вызывает боль вот в чём дело. Даже нейрохирурги признают что если вырежут грыжу не факт что боль уйдёт полностью.



Это понятно, что в большинстве случаев дело не в грыжах, а в нарушении работы сегмента, а грыжа - это уже "верхушка пирамиды", и бороться надо не с ней.


----------



## Андрей 37 (17 Мар 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Да, здесь от многих факторов зависит. Некоторые живут и не знают, что у них грыжи есть, и не беспокоит ничего, а у других протрузия пару мм и с кровати не встать.


Вот вот, человек удивился как я с 20 мм долго ничего не чувствовал... Говорит, что с 3 мм протрузиями приходят, плачут, кричат.. У меня ещё 3 протрузии, -3,5 -3,8 - 4,1 мм... Протрузии вообще у большинства, большинство же их и не чувствует. Как правило, когда человек приходит на обследование с подозрением на грыжу, у многих обнаруживается 2 грыжи, плюс протрузии могут быть также..


----------



## футболист. (17 Мар 2014)

Все правильно,я когда изучил вопрос,то был очень удивлен,что после 15 лет в спорте имею только одну л5с1...Пока что.


----------



## Андрей 37 (17 Мар 2014)

футболист. написал(а):


> Все правильно,я когда изучил вопрос,то был очень удивлен,что после 15 лет в спорте имею только одну л5с1...Пока что.


Вам ещё повезло) Сколько мм протрузия?



Николай51 написал(а):


> А я когда учился в Птз встречался с девушкой из Медвежегорска,любовь у нас была.) Пью артру уже 3 месяца,хотя говорят от неё толка ноль но всё равно решил попробовать. Ещё мелоксикам принимаю,думаю потихоньку от него отказаться.)
> Но вот прошлой осенью попал на массаж к одной кудеснице без медобразования так всё наоборот обострилось несмотря на то что моей знакомой она помогла а у той была грыжа со смещением,но опять-же она к ней обратилась почти сразу после травмы,возможно там грыжа была ещё в жидком состоянии и поэтому ей так быстро помогло. Эта волшебница локтями массаж делала,типа боль слышала,вобщем я изначально был скептически настроен возможно поэтому и был обратный эффект.


Кстати, как девушку из Медвежьегорска зовут?) Как самочувствие?


----------



## футболист. (17 Мар 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Вам ещё повезло) Сколько мм протрузия?


Ну уже грыжа 4 мм а сначало была 2мм.Наверное стоило попробывать уже тогда чтото с этим сделать...Лазер или плазма...Но врачи предостерегли и сказали что лучше пока подождать и не трогать..


----------



## Андрей 37 (17 Мар 2014)

футболист. написал(а):


> Ну уже грыжа 4 мм а сначало была 2мм.Наверное стоило попробывать уже тогда чтото с этим сделать...Лазер или плазма...Но врачи предостерегли и сказали что лучше пока подождать и не трогать..


Всё, что до 5 мм это протрузии. Грыжи от 6 мм. Хотя читал и про протрузии в 7-8 мм, так описано врачами. Трогать не нужно, нужно правильно себя вести, меньше осевых нагрузок на позвоночник, бегать нельзя, лучше ходить быстрым шагом. Питание играет роль важную.



Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Всё, что до 5 мм это протрузии. Грыжи от 6 мм. Хотя читал и про протрузии в 7-8 мм, так описано врачами. Трогать не нужно, нужно правильно себя вести, меньше осевых нагрузок на позвоночник, бегать нельзя, лучше ходить быстрым шагом. Питание играет роль важную.


----------



## футболист. (17 Мар 2014)

ошибаетесь.4 мм это грыжа.

в том то и дело,что мне 26 лет и к инвалидности не готов,хрустальность меня убивает,мне то как раз и нужно бегать но спина не держит нагрузку.
Без нагрузки чувствую себя на твердую четверку.


----------



## Николай51 (17 Мар 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Вам ещё повезло) Сколько мм протрузия?
> 
> 
> Кстати, как девушку из Медвежьегорска зовут?) Как самочувствие?


Чувствую себя хорошо.) Наташа Борисова зовут её,мы не очень хорошо расстались в силу моего юношеского малоумия.)


----------



## Андрей 37 (17 Мар 2014)

футболист. написал(а):


> ошибаетесь.4 мм это грыжа.
> 
> в том то и дело,что мне 26 лет и к инвалидности не готов,хрустальность меня убивает,мне то как раз и нужно бегать но спина не держит нагрузку.
> Без нагрузки чувствую себя на твердую четверку.


Мне сам нейрохирург сказал, что 3-5 мм это протрузии! Это получается врачи нейрохирурги ошибаются по вашему) Выше в посте у меня написан ответ нейрохирурга по поводу размеров протрузий. У меня по результатам мрт тоже написано о протрузиях, 3 штуки -.3,5 3,8 и 4,1 мм. Спина не держит нагрузку, это плохо, уже не до бега.


Николай51 написал(а):


> Чувствую себя хорошо.) Наташа Борисова зовут её,мы не очень хорошо расстались в силу моего юношеского малоумия.)


Знакомое имя и фамилия. Знаю такую в своём посёлке. Высокая, тёмненькая?)


----------



## La murr (17 Мар 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Знакомое имя и фамилия. Знаю такую в своём посёлке. Высокая, тёмненькая?)


Обсуждение не для профильной темы, Андрей. Воспользуйтесь личной перепиской.


----------



## футболист. (17 Мар 2014)

*Андрей 37*, я же ни сам придумал.Когда был на обследовании в Кельне нейро сказал до 4х протрузия после4 грыжа.


----------



## Николай51 (17 Мар 2014)

Знакомое имя и фамилия. Знаю такую в своём посёлке. Высокая, тёмненькая?)[/QUOTE]
 Как тесен мир,да это она по ходу.) она если не изменяет мне память 1986 года выпуска.)


La murr написал(а):


> Обсуждение не для профильной темы, Андрей. Воспользуйтесь личной перепиской. Флуд удалю.


 Ну вот эта тема имеет хороший терапевтический эффект,сразу на 10 лет моложе себя почувствовал))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Ну вот эта тема имеет хороший терапевтический эффект,сразу на 10 лет моложе себя почувствовал))))



Личная переписка между мужиками!
И это девушка рекомендует!



Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Вот вот, человек удивился как я с 20 мм долго ничего не чувствовал... Говорит, что с 3 мм протрузиями приходят, плачут, кричат.. У меня ещё 3 протрузии, -3,5 -3,8 - 4,1 мм... Протрузии вообще у большинства, большинство же их и не чувствует. Как правило, когда человек приходит на обследование с подозрением на грыжу, у многих обнаруживается 2 грыжи, плюс протрузии могут быть также..


Ну не 20мм, а 15, этот размер важен. 
К тому же со смещением в молчащую зону.
Вообщем-то ничего удевительного, повезло и слава Богу.

Размер-при определении что это протрузия или проляпс (грыжа), важен только при рентгеноском КТ, а при магнитном КТ, важно состояние кольца диска.

Для боли важен не только размер, но и расположение и анатомические особенности.
У каждого по своему.


----------



## Андрей 37 (17 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ну не 20мм, а 15, этот размер важен.
> К тому же со смещением в молчащую зону.
> Вообщем-то ничего удевительного, повезло и слава Богу.
> 
> ...


Да, всё от месторасположения зависит.. кому как повезёт. У меня 15 мм, а не 20мм, по снимку посмотрели? Почему этот размер важен?



футболист. написал(а):


> *Андрей 37*,  *Андрей 37*, Я же ни сам придумал.Когда был на обследовании в Кельне нейро сказал до 4х протрузия после4 грыжа.


Нейрохирурги, грыжи и протрузии бывают разными... как говорится, так будет правильнее.) Обследование это определит точно, но со снимком мрт желательно сходить к нескольким разным врачам, нейрохирургам.


----------



## футболист. (17 Мар 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Нейрохирурги, грыжи и протрузии бывают разными... как говорится, так будет правильнее.) Обследование это определит точно, но со снимком мрт желательно сходить к нескольким разным врачам, нейрохирургам.


Да и вообще ни суть.Зови как хочешь,лишь бы не болела как говорится.


----------



## Андрей 37 (17 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Знакомое имя и фамилия. Знаю такую в своём посёлке. Высокая, тёмненькая?)


Как тесен мир,да это она по ходу.) она если не изменяет мне память 1986 года выпуска.)[/QUOTE]


Николай51 написал(а):


> Ну вот эта тема имеет хороший терапевтический эффект,сразу на 10 лет моложе себя почувствовал))))


Да, всё верно.. и первое и второе!) Будем выздоравливать, скоро лето. Кстати нам нужно почаще слушать классическую музыку....
Ля диез минор («Авэ Мария» Ф. Шуберта):


Положительно влияет на состав крови и улучшает состояние позвоночника.


----------



## Николай51 (17 Мар 2014)

А мне канал дискавери помогает когда лень читать и вообще что-то делать.)


----------



## Андрей 37 (9 Апр 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> А мне канал дискавери помогает когда лень читать и вообще что-то делать.)


Николай, привет!) Ну как успехи? Я хожу сейчас по 5-10 км по лесным тропинкам всяким, вдоль леса вообщем, люблю это дело. 25 марта был в Петрозаводске, у невролога.


----------



## Николай51 (9 Апр 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Николай, привет!) Ну как успехи? Я хожу сейчас по 5-10 км по лесным тропинкам всяким, вдоль леса вообщем, люблю это дело. 25 марта был в Петрозаводске, у невролога.
> Посмотреть вложение 48537


Я тоже прохожу в день километров по 7,боли присутствуют то в правой то в левой ноге,не могу пока добиться стабильности состояния. Одно радует что боль в мошонке больше не беспокоит. Связался со своей массажисткой возможно на днях к ней попаду буду продолжать лечение. Вообще перестал понимать свой позвоночник,то болит то не болит и болит в разных местах,мистика какая-то.....)


----------



## Андрей 37 (10 Апр 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Я тоже прохожу в день километров по 7,боли присутствуют то в правой то в левой ноге,не могу пока добиться стабильности состояния. Одно радует что боль в мошонке больше не беспокоит. Связался со своей массажисткой возможно на днях к ней попаду буду продолжать лечение. Вообще перестал понимать свой позвоночник,то болит то не болит и болит в разных местах,мистика какая-то.....)


Болит... не болит.... это от грыжи... Мошонка то да, неприятно наверно. Главное, чтобы над мошонкой не болело.) Когда последний раз мрт делал? У меня в области седалищного нерва иногда немного побаливает, с утра в основном, после сна. И в лодыжках, ступнях, нижней части ног покалывает малость временами... Но я как то привык уже.. не чувствую почти.


----------



## Николай51 (10 Апр 2014)

МРТ в январе делал когда было жёсткое обострение и онемела правая стопа,думал грыжа вырасла ещё и вправо,вобщем картина та же что и на предъидущих МРТ,правда одна из грыж уменьшилась на 2мм.судя по заключению но как то этого не прочувствовал.
Склоняюсь к тому что правая нога болит от неправильно поставленного укола, шишка там до сих пор которая 3 месяца никак рассосаться не может.


----------



## Андрей 37 (12 Апр 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> МРТ в январе делал когда было жёсткое обострение и онемела правая стопа,думал грыжа вырасла ещё и вправо,вобщем картина та же что и на предъидущих МРТ,правда одна из грыж уменьшилась на 2мм.судя по заключению но как то этого не прочувствовал.
> Склоняюсь к тому что правая нога болит от неправильно поставленного укола, шишка там до сих пор которая 3 месяца никак рассосаться не может.


Вчера мама разговаривала с хорошей знакомой, у этой женщины есть родственник - мужчина. Так вот ему 1 год назад удалили грыжу межпозвонкового диска. Недавно в том же самом сегменте у него снова обнаружили грыжу, но уже большего размера. Предлагают повторную операцию, но мужчина боится... не хочет делать.


----------



## Sperans (12 Апр 2014)

футболист. написал(а):


> *Андрей 37*, я же ни сам придумал.Когда был на обследовании в Кельне нейро сказал до 4х протрузия после4 грыжа.


Протрузия - это просто выпячивание диска, а грыжа - когда есть разрыв кольца и содержимое выдавливается наружу. Тут не только в размерах дело


----------



## Николай51 (12 Апр 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Вчера мама разговаривала с хорошей знакомой, у этой женщины есть родственник - мужчина. Так вот ему 1 год назад удалили грыжу межпозвонкового диска. Недавно в том же самом сегменте у него снова обнаружили грыжу, но уже большего размера. Предлагают повторную операцию, но мужчина боится... не хочет делать.


К сожалению и такое бывает. но вот у мужа моей сестры дед оперировался лет 25 назад и всё путём. У друга моего отец оперировался 10лет назад тоже всё ок. Парень ходит в ту тренажёрку куда я хожу у него грыжа была 17мм.опернулся прошлым летом тоже всё ок. Не знаю,всё от ситуации зависит,бывает у людей такие боли что даже наркотики не обезбаливают и я их прекрасно понимаю когда они ложатся под нож и искренне верю в то что операция им поможет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Апр 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Вчера мама разговаривала с хорошей знакомой, у этой женщины есть родственник - мужчина. Так вот ему 1 год назад удалили грыжу межпозвонкового диска. Недавно в том же самом сегменте у него снова обнаружили грыжу, но уже большего размера. Предлагают повторную операцию, но мужчина боится... не хочет делать.


Подход не правильный.
Операцию делают не по желанию, а по показаниям.
Если ему делали операцию по показаниям (писяем в штаны, отнимается нога, боль от которой наркотики не помогают), то в случае отказа год назад, он бы уже был на инвалидности или...
А сейчас как? Инвалид?

Может ли быть повтор грыжи в том же месте? Конечно, и с операцией и без, может быть (как ангина, пневмония, как любая хроническая болезнь обострения могут и должны быть).
Но это новая грыжа и новая болезнь, и новый подход.

Теперь готов выслушать Ваш вопрос.


----------



## Андрей 37 (12 Апр 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> К сожалению и такое бывает. но вот у мужа моей сестры дед оперировался лет 25 назад и всё путём. У друга моего отец оперировался 10лет назад тоже всё ок. Парень ходит в ту тренажёрку куда я хожу у него грыжа была 17мм.опернулся прошлым летом тоже всё ок. Не знаю,всё от ситуации зависит,бывает у людей такие боли что даже наркотики не обезбаливают и я их прекрасно понимаю когда они ложатся под нож и искренне верю в то что операция им поможет.


Здесь кому как повезёт, игра в рулетку. В опасных случаях, таких как тазовые нарушения, сильные боли... В Петрозаводске, когда был на приёме у невролога, увидел хромающего парня у больницы. Подошёл к нему, нужно было спросить кое что. Заодно и спросил у него: что хромаешь и откуда ты? Говорит, что с Кондопоги... через 1 час будут резать диск. Спрашиваю: Почему согласился на операцию? Ответил, что уже устал хромать целый год.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Подход не правильный.
> операцию делают не по желанию, а по показаниям.
> Если ему делали операцию по показаниям (писяем в штаны, отнимается нога, боль от которой наркотики не помогают), то в случае отказа год назад, он бы уже был на инвалидности или...
> А сейчас как? Инвалид?
> ...


Нюансы не уточнял.. Вроде как после первой операции дали 3 группу инвалидности. То что грыжа стала больше, факт, рецидив получается. А если боится делать, значит ему пока ещё терпимо физически и психологически. Я, Слава Богу в данный момент хорошо, не хромаю, хотя слабая боль в ногу иногда даёт при ходьбе, справа и в правую ногу.. но 10 км могу пройти без труда... 4й месяц борьбы. Да, и быстрым шагом получается ходить, люди говорят: - куда ты несёшься... Привык с детства ходить быстрым шагом. В данный момент комбилипен принимаю, по 1 таблетке в день, перга пчелиная под язык, 2 раза в день. Воду родниковую пью с утра натощак, поллитра... Я её сначала замораживаю, потом разморозка, талая вода получается. Думаю, что это также помогает моему организму "рассасывать" грыжу.))) В феврале и марте ещё похрамывал на правую ногу, но не всегда.


----------



## Николай51 (13 Апр 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Здесь кому как повезёт, игра в рулетку. В опасных случаях, таких как тазовые нарушения, сильные боли... В Петрозаводске, когда был на приёме у невролога, увидел хромающего парня у больницы. Подошёл к нему, нужно было спросить кое что. Заодно и спросил у него: что хромаешь и откуда ты? Говорит, что с Кондопоги... через 1 час будут резать диск. Спрашиваю: Почему согласился на операцию? Ответил, что уже устал хромать целый год.
> 
> 
> Нюансы не уточнял.. Вроде как после первой операции дали 3 группу инвалидности. То что грыжа стала больше, факт, рецидив получается. А если боится делать, значит ему пока ещё терпимо физически и психологически. Я, Слава Богу в данный момент хорошо, не хромаю, хотя слабая боль в ногу иногда даёт при ходьбе, справа и в правую ногу.. но 10 км могу пройти без труда... 4й месяц борьбы. Да, и быстрым шагом получается ходить, люди говорят: - куда ты несёшься... Привык с детства ходить быстрым шагом. В данный момент комбилипен принимаю, по 1 таблетке в день, перга пчелиная под язык, 2 раза в день. Воду родниковую пью с утра натощак, поллитра... Я её сначала замораживаю, потом разморозка, талая вода получается. Думаю, что это также помогает моему организму "рассасывать" грыжу.))) В феврале и марте ещё похрамывал на правую ногу, но не всегда.



Я тоже редко хромаю только после долгого положения сидя. На счёт воды мой лечащий врач тоже говорит нужно пить по 2 литра в день,правда не совсем понимаю зачем. Это хорошо что ваши боли отступают,и как я понял вы не принимаете противовоспалительные препараты,я вот пока сижу на мелоксикаме,но надеюсь что скоро от него откажусь.


----------



## Андрей 37 (13 Апр 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Я тоже редко хромаю только после долгого положения сидя. На счёт воды мой лечащий врач тоже говорит нужно пить по 2 литра в день,правда не совсем понимаю зачем. Это хорошо что ваши боли отступают,и как я понял вы не принимаете противовоспалительные препараты,я вот пока сижу на мелоксикаме,но надеюсь что скоро от него откажусь.


Нет, вообще не принимаю лекарств. Витамины, и талая вода натощак!)

Вода - это жизнь!)


----------



## футболист. (16 Апр 2014)

*Sperans*, 
Хэхэ...Логично.Просветил,спасибо.


----------



## Андрей 37 (9 Май 2014)

С Днём Великой Победы, Друзья! Мы Также Победим Все Невзгоды!


----------



## Андрей 37 (11 Сен 2014)

С Бабьим  летом вас всех, друзья!) Выздоровления всем!)


----------



## Андрей 37 (30 Окт 2014)

Прошло 9 месяцев с момента обнаружения грыжи на мрт. Больше мрт не делал, живу обычной жизнью. 3 месяца по лесам бегал за ягодами. Тренируюсь сейчас, но больше со своим весом, хожу быстрым шагом до 12 км. 20 кг в принципе свободно поднимаю на 5й этаж, в 2 руках, без отдыха, от большего воздерживаюсь. В деревне воду с озера ношу, в каждой руке по ведру 10 - 12 литровому. Грыжа была 20х15х13 мм, сейчас не знаю даже что там осталось. Жжения и покалывания в ногах практически полностью исчезли, на 90%. Чувство небольшого жжения если и присутствует в пояснично - крестцовом отделе, то только когда долго сижу. Встаёшь и всё уходит сразу же. Всем Выздоровления!!!


----------



## Андрей 37 (2 Мар 2015)

Всем привет! 28 февраля сделал повторное мрт, прошло 13 месяцев. От секвестрированной грыжи в 20 мм не осталось и следа. В заключении написано: парамедианно-фораминальная протрузия-грыжа межпозвонкового диска L4-L5 вправо. Фораминальный компонент до 4,8 мм. Но по словам врачей, которые делали мрт и расшифровку, это грыжей уже и не назвать! Тем более я её давно уже не чувствую. Сейчас нужно выложить снимки. Господь Бог и спорт помогли мне! Ура!

Мои снимки.

      

Моё заключение: В прошлом году на уровне L4-L5 ширина дурального мешка была 11,1 мм с признаками стеноза на данном уровне. Сейчас ширина дурального мешка увеличилась до 12 мм, признаков стеноза нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2015)

Прекрасно.
Как чаще всего и бывает.
Вы молодец.


----------



## Андрей 37 (2 Мар 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Прекрасно.
> Как чаще всего и бывает.
> Вы молодец.


Большое Спасибо! Здоровья Вам и Всем посетителям форума на долгие годы! Будем бороться дальше, все вместе!


----------



## Marra (6 Мар 2015)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Всем привет! 28 февраля сделал повторное мрт, прошло 13 месяцев. От секвестрированной грыжи в 20 мм не осталось и следа. В заключении написано: парамедианно-фораминальная протрузия-грыжа межпозвонкового диска L4-L5 вправо. Фораминальный компонент до 4,8 мм. Но по словам врачей, которые делали мрт и расшифровку, это грыжей уже и не назвать! Тем более я её давно уже не чувствую. Сейчас нужно выложить снимки. Господь Бог и спорт помогли мне! Ура!Посмотреть вложение 63712



*Андрей 37*, поздравляю! Спасибо за такие хорошие новости! Лишнее подтверждение тому, что "спасение утопающих дело рук самих утопающих", не без помощи "рук" и советов местных докторов конечно.


----------



## HeisenbergWW (19 Апр 2015)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Прошло 9 месяцев с момента обнаружения грыжи на мрт. Больше мрт не делал, живу обычной жизнью. 3 месяца по лесам бегал за ягодами. Тренируюсь сейчас, но больше со своим весом, хожу быстрым шагом до 12 км. 20 кг в принципе свободно поднимаю на 5й этаж, в 2 руках, без отдыха, от большего воздерживаюсь. В деревне воду с озера ношу, в каждой руке по ведру 10 - 12 литровому. Грыжа была 20х15х13 мм, сейчас не знаю даже что там осталось. Жжения и покалывания в ногах практически полностью исчезли, на 90%. Чувство небольшого жжения если и присутствует в пояснично - крестцовом отделе, то только когда долго сижу. Встаёшь и всё уходит сразу же. Всем Выздоровления!!!


Вот это вы молодец! Сам своими силами борюсь с грыжами. Судя по вам грыжа может полностью уйти, ибо она тоже живая и может как и порез пройти, только сложнее.. Хорошо помогает прорубь или обливание ледяной водой, главное системно.


----------



## Андрей 37 (19 Апр 2015)

HeisenbergWW написал(а):


> Вот это вы молодец! Сам своими силами борюсь с грыжами. Судя по вам грыжа может полностью уйти, ибо она тоже живая и может как и порез пройти, только сложнее.. Хорошо помогает прорубь или обливание ледяной водой, главное системно.


Так она и ушла уже полностью!)


----------



## Artemonis (28 Апр 2015)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Так она и ушла уже полностью!)



Поздравляю!
Впечатлен!
А какой образ жизни ведете?
Кем работаете?

Заметил, что у вас очень хороший изгиб позвоночника в поясничном отделе(если сравнивать с моим в мои 24 года)!
видимо правильно сидите и с осанкой проблем нет?


----------



## Андрей 37 (29 Апр 2015)

Artemonis написал(а):


> Поздравляю!
> Впечатлен!
> А какой образ жизни ведете?
> Кем работаете?
> ...


Сижу неправильно) Стараюсь чаще вставать, разминаться, делать приседания по 20-40 повторов, 100-200 повторов за день, без веса. Если с весом, то с небольшим! Веду здоровый образ жизни, тренируюсь ( просто осевые нагрузки намного меньше ), хожу много. Работал на заводе оператором шлифмашин, но в данный момент в частной охране. Летом ещё 3 месяца ягоды по лесам собираю вёдрами ( до 60 литров за раз ), хобби и доп.заработок.)


----------



## Burgunsky (16 Окт 2015)

Пожалуйста опишите более подробно о способах Вашего избавления от грыжи. Много ходите, приседаете и много пьете родниковую воду - это всё?
P.s. У самого имеется 12 мм грыжа немного смещенная в сторону от спиномозгового канала. Не даёт долго сидеть и терпимые прострелы при определённых положениях тела. Вчера ездил к нейрохирургу. Тот конечно же сказал, что нужно оперировать.



> Андрей 37


Как организованно Ваше питание?


----------



## Андрей 37 (9 Мар 2016)

Burgunsky написал(а):


> Пожалуйста опишите более подробно о способах Вашего избавления от грыжи. Много ходите, приседаете и много пьете родниковую воду - это всё?
> P.s. У самого имеется 12 мм грыжа немного смещенная в сторону от спиномозгового канала. Не даёт долго сидеть и терпимые прострелы при определённых положениях тела. Вчера ездил к нейрохирургу. Тот конечно же сказал, что нужно оперировать.




 Питаюсь обычно, ем всё подряд практически. Просто много двигаюсь. Ходьба, лыжи, велосипед, приседания, гири и штанга немного, турник. Витамины и минералы. Лекарств никаких вообще.


----------



## M83 (10 Май 2016)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Питаюсь обычно, ем всё подряд практически. Просто много двигаюсь. Ходьба, лыжи, велосипед, приседания, гири и штанга немного, турник. Витамины и минералы. Лекарств никаких вообще.


Ваша история вдохновляет и заряжает энергией) Удачи вам и здоровья!


----------



## дядя Саке (31 Мар 2018)

Андрей как ваши дела, как спина? Восстановилась ли у вас подвижность в пояснице? Вы достаете пальцами до пола?


----------



## Андрей 37 (1 Апр 2018)

дядя Саке написал(а):


> Андрей как ваши дела, как спина? Восстановилась ли у вас подвижность в пояснице? Вы достаете пальцами до пола?


Всё хорошо. Правда спустя ровно 4 года снова вылезла секвестрированная грыжа. Как и в прошлый раз ( 2014 год ), перед Новым Годом, 2018 в этот раз ( практически в один день). В сегменте L3-L4 - 18-13-10 мм была 20 января 2018 года, Мрт делал в этот день. В прошлый раз она беспокоила меня 3 месяца с небольшим, в начале апреля 2014 года полностью отпустила и 4 года вообще ничего не беспокоило. 

Правда летом и осенью нагрузки бывают на спину, люблю лес, ягоды собирать... Вот и здесь видимо в октябре 2017 перегрузил себя, таскал по болотам в рюкзаке по 40-50 литров брусники ( 30-35 кг ), но спина никак не беспокоила... возможно сказались ещё холод, сырость... сапоги эти резиновые... Вот и вылезло к Новому Году, 23 декабря... боли появились в пояснично крестцовом отделе. Вышел на больничный 25 декабря, сделал укол диклофенака и лучше стало... 5 дней был на больничном, 29 выписали. 5 января уехал в гости в Финляндию, был там до 12 января ( мой день рождения )... Каждый день бегал на лыжах по 15-20 километров... И вот перед 12 января чувствую что что то не то... опоясывающая боль появилась - поясница и пах. Я уже подозревал, что секвестр грыжи возможно снова, но верить как то не хотелось)). 12 января позно вечером приехал домой в Карелию, 14 января вышел на работу. 

С 13 января появилась боль в левой ягодице, отдающая в левую ногу... отработал несколько смен... 23 января везли с поста в дежурную часть, был на сутках...  Как раз я стоял на дальних постах, это 124 км от дежурки и обратно ( по 62 км )... В общем меня растрясло, я вылез с уазика, боль дала в левую ногу, еле на ногах стоял... Довезли до дома. 24 января вышел на больничный... Дали мне адрес по знакомству,  съездил 25 января ( брат возил в машине полулёжа, с утра я сделал укол кеторола и мелоксикама... дорога дальняя...650 км туда и обратно) к двум врачам,  хирурги военные в отставке ( мужчина и женщина ). Сказали мне, что делать... В общем я 15 дней втирал мазь на основе медвежьего жира, пока настаивалось лекарство для компрессов... Далее я начал делать компрессы согревающие, состав - водка, имбирь, розмарин... там в пропорциях... 45 компрессов надо сделать, на данный момент 39 сделал... Ну мне сказали, что отёк уйдёт намного раньше, но делай все 45 компрессов.... после 10 го стало отпускать уже. 

В общем 2 недели я дома в основном находился, больновато было ходить... только на уколы ходил в амбулаторию... до 7 февраля.... Потом мне всё это надоело, стал расхаживаться.... каждый день по 5-10-12  км ходил быстрым шагом... 9 февраля прошёл 10 км, но ещё был под воздействием кеторола... Ночами плохо спал от болей, постоянно ворочался... но всё таки слез с уколов к 10 февраля. До 19 февраля пил ещё таблетки аэртал ( 10 дней ), с 11 февраля начал делать компрессы... Ещё у меня в январе онемение появилось  в 2х местах в нижней части левой ноги... у лодыжки и возле стопы. И ощущение было, что нога, как не своя... но ощущение это было примерно 3 недели, после нога стала своей ( комбилипен сделал 10 уколов и 15 дней пил по 1 таблетке в день.. 25 дней получился курс лечения комбилипеном))).  22 февраля выписали на работу, 23 вышел на смену ( ровно 30 дней был на больничном), самочувствие улучшилось. 

К началу марта  боли ушли на вместе с онемением полностью... в течении где то 10 дней затихали, с февраля... Пальцами до пола достаю, колени чуть согнуты пока... В общем занимаюсь спортом каждый день, кроме рабочих смен ( хотя нет, на работе делаю 100 приседаний подряд и 100 отжиманий ). Тренируюсь без осевых нагрузок. Хожу много, до 12 км в день... а 30 марта уже катался на лыжах))). В этот раз грыжа беспокоила 2 месяца с небольшим, но и секвестр был на 2 мм меньше прошлого ( 20-15-13 мм прошлый в сегменте L4-L5... сейчас 5 мм осталось, спустя год столько уже было, в 2015). Мрт пока не планирую делать повторное, по ощущениям секвестра нет, ничего не беспокоит...  надо хотя бы пол года подождать.


----------



## Алина 2509 (17 Апр 2018)

Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Андрей 37 (20 Апр 2018)

Алина 2509 написал(а):


> Выздоравливайте!


Бегаем, прыгаем, на горном велике уже километры наматываем)


----------



## Никуська (23 Сен 2018)

@Андрей 37, здравствуйте! Как ваши дела ?


----------



## Андрей 37 (23 Сен 2018)

Здравствуйте) Да пока не родила) Прекрасно, можно в космос лететь) Хотя летом была ещё одна травма, но не грыжа... Решил сменить обстановку, взял 2 недели отпуска за свой счёт и поехал  в Финляндию на клубничку ( да не на ту, что на двух ногах ))... Хватило мне 2х дней пособирать, чтобы после месяц на больничном сидеть... Отсидел ноги на корточках и заработал 2х стороннюю невропатию правого и левого малоберцовых нервов, плюс к этому все неприятные ощущения этого заболевания... В виде онемения внешний части внизу ног, особенно левой ноги... Стала шлёпать ещё левая нога при ходьбе... ( Петушиная походка, хотя петухом я никогда не был))))) Приехал, вышел на больничный. Полечили на дневном стационаре 10 дней... Капельницы пентоксифиллина - 5 штук, уколы витамина B12 в жопу и прозерина в руку, по 7 штук ( пока сыпь по ногам не пошла )... Плюс массаж, амплипульс. Первый месяц особенно неприятно было... Не мог встать на пятки... Невролог запретил ходить мне в лес, только просто по улице расхаживаться... Но я люблю лес и ходил всё равно на рыбалку, по болотам и буреломам, где пешком, где на велике... Первый месяц бывало спотыкался, падал... Левая нога слабая внизу была... Лес, кочки всё таки... Но всё равно поднимался и шёл дальше. При этом всегда спортом занимался и занимаюсь, но со своим весом в основном... Приседания, от 100 до 500 повторений подряд... Турник - много подтягиваюсь, до 100 раз в день... Брусья... Жим лёжа правда с гирями и штангой делаю... Приседания иногда с гантелями по 8 км, но много повторов. Через месяц ноги окрепли, 12 августа вышел на работу ( хотя предложили ещё 2 недели полечить в Петрозаводске, отказался )... За 2,5 месяца онемение с ног полностью ушло, покалывания небольшие ( временами ) есть в нижней части ног... Сейчас уже с правой ноги на пятки встаю... Хожу быстро... По 10 км... Если на горном велосипеде, то 20-30 км по лесным дорогам... При всём этом спина меня никак не беспокоила и не беспокоит... Только зимой пару месяцев было... А МРТ повторного я не делал. Вот такой год у меня выдался... - и грыжа секвестр была и нейропатия малоберцовых нервов ( но здесь моя ошибка, не нужно было на клубничку ехать, я её никогда не собирал ( пока позу подбирал, отсидел  ноги ) я спец по сбору лесных ягод... Но их в этот год у нас не было вообще... Вот только рыбалкой занимаюсь, спортом и грибов много в этот год, собираю... Ну и работаю)... В общем всё Хорошо, живу обычной жизнью.

Пардон, нейропатия малых голенных нервов была. Помню мама всегда мне говорила - никогда не чисти яйца, сидя на корточках) А самое главное, - никогда не собирайте клубнику сидя на корточках)


----------



## Андрей 37 (14 Мар 2019)

Привет Всем! Сделал МРТ позвоночника 12 марта сего года. Спустя год после обнаружения новой секвестрированной грыжи. Я думал, что секвестра уже нет вообще, но он есть, уменьшился в размерах на 6-3-3 мм. Динамика положительная. Признаков стеноза уже нет и позвоночный канал в норме, не сужен.


----------



## 32Ольга (14 Мар 2019)

@Андрей 37, Андрей, Вы молодец, по диагонали прочитала Вашу тему, но поражена Вашим оптимизмом "нога шлепала, падал, но вставал и шел дальше". Многим на этом форуме, в том числе и мне, этого не хватает! Берегите себя!


----------



## Андрей 37 (14 Мар 2019)

Да, спасибо! Беречь нужно себя конечно. И физкультурой заниматься, только с прогулки, 8 км. Всё в норме, спортом в меру нужно заниматься, без нагрузки на позвоночник. И больше работать с весом собственного тела... Обычные отжимания, приседания, турник, ходьба, велосипед летом и осенью тоже присутствовал у меня. Нога восстановилась, онемений нет. На пятках стою на обоих ногах. Сейчас ещё компрессы согревающие поделаю весной, для дальнейшего уменьшения секвестра. Осенью прошлой тоже делал.


----------



## Никуська (14 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте.  Вы большой молодец. Давно нашла вашу тему и отслеживала. Дальше будет только лучше. Тоже лечу секвестированную грыжу и жду только положительного результата.


----------



## 32Ольга (14 Мар 2019)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> Сейчас ещё компрессы согревающие поделаю весной, для дальнейшего уменьшения секвестра. Осенью прошлой тоже делал.


Андрей, поделитесь рецептом компресса.


----------



## Андрей 37 (15 Мар 2019)

Никуська написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.  Вы большой молодец. Давно нашла вашу тему и отслеживала. Дальше будет только лучше. Тоже лечу секвестированную грыжу и жду только положительного результата.


Спасибо! И Вам Здоровья! А как вы свою лечите, какие методы?

@32Ольга, пожалуйста)


----------



## Никуська (16 Мар 2019)

Во время обострения,  капельницы,  таблетки,  физиотерапия.  Сейчас ходьба,  много ходьбы (20.000-30.000 шагов) стараюсь делать гимнастику,  меньше сидеть и пока на этом все !


----------



## Андрей 37 (17 Мар 2019)

Никуська написал(а):


> Во время обострения,  капельницы,  таблетки,  физиотерапия.  Сейчас ходьба,  много ходьбы (20.000-30.000 шагов) стараюсь делать гимнастику,  меньше сидеть и пока на этом все !


До 10-15 км в день?) Сидеть да, меньше нужно. Сейчас за ноутбуком редко сижу, и недолго. Лучше лёжа в смартфоне)


----------



## Никуська (17 Мар 2019)

Не менее 10 км в день выходит . Иногда 22 км бывает 
 Благо работа позволяет не засижеваться))))мрт  повторно не делала пока , без таблеток с октября месяца обхожусь.  Иногда тянет ногу, но это редко и я не пойму от грыжи или вен) хочу заняться спортом но за меня не берутся тренера ( те кто близко ) а кто берётся те далеко ((((


----------



## Андрей 37 (17 Мар 2019)

@Никуська, да ходьба это тот же спорт!) Я никаких таблеток и лекарств вообще не пью, она меня не беспокоит больше года. Год с небольшим назад было обострение в течение 2х месяцев и прошло. Если только покалывания небольшие бывают в нижней части ног, либо слабая боль в пояснице, незначительно, изредка.


----------



## Natasid (17 Мар 2019)

Никуська написал(а):


> Не менее 10 км в день выходит . Иногда 22 км бывает
> Благо работа позволяет не засижеваться))))мрт  повторно не делала пока , без таблеток с октября месяца обхожусь.  Иногда тянет ногу, но это редко и я не пойму от грыжи или вен) хочу заняться спортом но за меня не берутся тренера ( те кто близко ) а кто берётся те далеко ((((


При средней скорости ходьбы для человека 4 км/ч -  22 км - это 5 ч ходьбы в день! Это где ж столько свободного времени взять на одну только ходьбу. Либо пенсионер, либо одинокий человек без каких-либо обязательств. К сожалению, нет такого запаса свободного времени.


----------



## Подмосковный (17 Мар 2019)

Natasid написал(а):


> При средней скорости ходьбы для человека 4 км/ч -  22 км - это 5 ч ходьбы в день! Это где ж столько свободного времени взять на одну только ходьбу. Либо пенсионер, либо одинокий человек без каких-либо обязательств. К сожалению, нет такого запаса свободного времени.



или работа позволяет не засиживаться


----------



## Natasid (17 Мар 2019)

Ну не засиживаться на работе- это не значит проходить в день по 20 км. Я на работе тоже почти не сижу, но и  ходить столько нет возможности.


----------



## Подмосковный (17 Мар 2019)

Natasid написал(а):


> Ну не засиживаться на работе- это не значит проходить в день по 20 км. Я на работе тоже почти не сижу, но и  ходить столько нет возможности.



может она курьер или почтальон?


----------



## Natasid (17 Мар 2019)

Согласна. Люди с такой работой несмотря ни на что будут преодолевать такие км.


----------



## Андрей 37 (17 Мар 2019)

Natasid написал(а):


> Согласна. Люди с такой работой несмотря ни на что будут преодолевать такие км.


Ну вообще если по 20 км в день неделю походить, ноги отвалятся... Тем более ещё в зимне весенний период, когда снега много и дороги разбиты, да ещё и с грыжей... Большая нагрузка. Я например люблю быструю ходьбу со скоростью 7-8 км в час, это в летний период... И то мне хватает 8-12 км в день, в выходные, работа сменная. Сейчас в зимне весенний период от 5 до 10 км в день вполне хватает, за 1-2 прогулки в день, в выходные... Сейчас я в отпуске, есть возможность чаще и больше гулять.


----------



## Никуська (24 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте.  Я работаю в одном из самых крупных парков Москвы) и время и работа славо богу позволяет мне много ходить.  Хожу я так час ходьбы,  30-40 минут перерыва и снова час ходьбы.  Иногда выходит 2 часа ходьбы без перерыва. Но менее 16.000 шагов у меня не выходит ни как )))


----------



## Александр Т. (16 Сен 2022)

@Андрей 37, приветствую! Прочитал вашу ветку и прям офигел, видимо у вас какой то уникальный организм, который переваривает грыжи как семечки, а может быть дело в том, что были именно секвестр, я где то слышал, что секвестированые грыжи гораздо быстрее рассасываются чем обычные. Как сейчас самочувствие?


----------

